# En español, o italiana, o alemana, o ...(feminine)



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2020)

Anything but english


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2020)

injinji said:


>


maravilloso !


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2020)

Valerio, Mingo, y Little Joe - superstars of conjunto.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2020)

Mike Patton led me here.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 21, 2020)

nihongowa kazoemasuka?
Meiko Kaji's Shura no Hana
As heard in the film "Lady Snowblood", one of the many inspirations for Tarentino's Kill Bill.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2020)

Grazie mike patton per questa belleza.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2020)

patea el culo


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2020)

*Wow eso es genial*


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 11, 2020)

@injinji 

Bastante entretenido, pero no pude reconocer el dialecto.


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> @injinji
> 
> Bastante entretenido, pero no pude reconocer el dialecto.


Asumo Argentina.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2020)

birthday girl


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2020)

birthday girl


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2020)

Just getting around to the o alemana section of the program. . . .


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2020)

Why say “auf deutsch” in Portuguese? It’s disorienting.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2020)

Of this song, Adriano Celentano said: "Ever since I started singing, I was very influenced by American music and everything Americans did. So at a certain point, because I like American slang—which, for a singer, is much easier to sing than Italian—I thought that I would write a song which would only have as its theme the inability to communicate. And to do this, I had to write a song where the lyrics didn't mean anything." 

[ worth the wait = the man is funky. ]


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2021)

1933 Dalida [Yolande Christina Gigliotti], French-Italian actress (The Sixth Day), singer (Bambino), and Miss Egypt 1954, born in Cairo, Egypt (d. 1987)


----------



## Medskunk (Jan 17, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> 1933 Dalida [Yolande Christina Gigliotti], French-Italian actress (The Sixth Day), singer (Bambino), and Miss Egypt 1954, born in Cairo, Egypt (d. 1987)


I was checking Dalida a month ago, shes good!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2021)

injinji said:


>


Sounds like english.


----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Sounds like english.


I didn't even notice. Attention to detail, like they used to preach in the Navy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2021)

injinji said:


> I didn't even notice. Attention to detail, like they used to preach in the Navy.



Pas de problème ... je te soutiens.


----------



## PanamaRed63 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Millo (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## PanamaRed63 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)

Look what I found.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> Look what I found.


I had no idea Todd Rundgren did spanish pop.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Millo (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2021)




----------

